# led flickering/strobing



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lurrch said:


> I got a Marineland Double Bright fixture about two years ago. A few days ago, it starting strobing (turning on a half second every 5 seconds) when plugged in. Any ideas on what broke or how to fix it?


Ballast or bulbs.. not much else.. Try replacing bulbs.. if not that ballast..


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

What is it plugged into? Any kind of electronic timer? If there is any kind of leakage in the timer, it will do that. Try plugging a common nightlight, you know a 7w incandescent bulb, or other low power load into the same outlet as the fixture and see if that stops it.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> Ballast or bulbs.. not much else.. Try replacing bulbs.. if not that ballast..


Led setup, it's something in the ballast or power coming from x location

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## lurrch (Jul 5, 2011)

dmagerl said:


> What is it plugged into? Any kind of electronic timer? If there is any kind of leakage in the timer, it will do that. Try plugging a common nightlight, you know a 7w incandescent bulb, or other low power load into the same outlet as the fixture and see if that stops it.


It is plugged into a timer, but I'm not sure I understand the rest of your advice. I've tried plugging it into other sockets with the same result.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

lurrch said:


> It is plugged into a timer, but I'm not sure I understand the rest of your advice. I've tried plugging it into other sockets with the same result.


opps clicked on Marlineland double bright in your orig post and got this:
http://www.bigalspets.com/double-br...zilla+Datafeed&utm_medium=Comparison+Shopping


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Gotta be a bad ballast...

Sent from... The BEYOND via tapatalk


----------



## lurrch (Jul 5, 2011)

In case anyone is following this thread with anticipation, I called Marineland. They said it was probably the power cord (like you guys were saying). The surprising part was that they said they will send me a replacement free of charge. Hopefully that will fix the problem.


----------

